# Camping at Treachery



## phoebe (Feb 7, 2011)

Went camping at Treachery at Seal Rocks on the weekend. Lace monitors were everywhere!

Little guy






Giant fat guy















The same one as above only at ground level. I was standing around a metre away from him...didn't seem too fussed unless I made sudden movements.






This fella wandered into our camp one night. Considering the area we were in is diamond country I am a little confused as to why this one is clearly a coastal...


----------



## Widdup (Feb 7, 2011)

Couldn’t that be a natural inter-grade of coastal x diamond


----------



## phoebe (Feb 7, 2011)

bucky said:


> nice pics mate. that place is full of awesome wildlife. its rare to find a carpet that looks coastal with no diamond.
> but you are still on the border of where they integrade.



Ah fair enough, I always thought the coastal carpet region was quite a bit further north.
The wildlife is excellent! I was quite overwhelmed by the amount of bird species that were around.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 7, 2011)

Top pics! I'll have to pay more attention to the wildlife next time I'm there 

My Nanna and Granddad rescued this fella from Seal Rocks about couple of months ago... Yellow belly black water snake


----------



## Norm (Feb 7, 2011)

Have a look at this old thread, Smiths Lake, right near Seal Rocks. Goes to show how varied diamonds/intergrades from one area, can be.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...udies-5373/ahs-smiths-lake-field-trip-129715/


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 7, 2011)

Probably wont be swimming there again to say the least lol


----------



## Australis (Feb 7, 2011)

Its a good area for herping, i was up there recently for a surf trip.
Also found a lot of snakes, no carpets though.


----------



## AM Pythons (Feb 7, 2011)

seal rock is a great place to herp.. mates go there a bit...


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 8, 2011)

I want to see pics of the waves at Treachery!!!
I haven't surfed there for a few years now...planning a trip for march I think.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Yellow belly black water snake looks awesome i want one !!!!


----------



## danny81 (Feb 8, 2011)

ive been herping there about 200 times the last couple of years and never found a carpet like that just adds more variety to the mix


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 8, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> Yellow belly black water snake looks awesome i want one !!!!



It's a SEA SNAKE, Pelamis platurus, not a water snake.


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 8, 2011)

I actually seen you take that 1st photo


----------



## phoebe (Feb 8, 2011)

Bax155 said:


> I actually seen you take that 1st photo



Wait, what..really..?
Stalker! 

Were you camping nearby?


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 8, 2011)

No me and a mate went for a drive up there for a night time herp! On the way to the beach I took a quick detour down to the camping area to see if any lacy's were about, this 1 started climbing the tree as we got there and the air-con was to good to get out!!


----------



## phoebe (Feb 9, 2011)

Ahh the air con. It was ridiculously hot.
There were loads of lacys. A couple of people in our group had small children and were worried the lacys were going to eat them haha. I had to keep chasing the monitors away to keep them happy (and to also show everyone how skittish they are).


----------



## JasonL (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice looking inter, yeah, some striped interes turn up in that area and almost all of pythons in the area have large rosettes, I can see that snake fitting inter the area, just at one end of the scale... cracking looking animal though..


----------

